# Just tried freeze dried meal(not solicitation, honest)



## myrtle55 (Apr 1, 2014)

Got a free sample from Food Insurance.com of chicken ala king, it was quite tasty. Do any of you do your own freeze dried meals ? Ths had sauce, meat, veggies,and noodles. I would love to do something like that. My dehydrated takes quite some time to rehydrate. THis took like 8 min. So cool


----------



## BlueFeather (Jan 9, 2013)

Myrtle,
I package my own dehydrated and freeze dried meals in zipper Mylar, vacuum and seal. Then print out and stick on file labels with water and cooking instructions. I usually test them out for taste and ease of use before I do them in volume. I put enough for two people in one bag. I package the gravy or mixes in a separate baggie but it is in the Mylar pouch. Then I put as many breakfast, lunch, and supper pouches as I can fit in a bucket with a gamma lid. Then put a label on the bucket what it contains. Good for meals on the go (camping). 

I found out experimenting is the best way to figure out what we like and don't like. Not sure it's cheaper, but I know we'll eat them.

I have a pot and small stove in each vehicle. And usually a couple gallons of water. Grab bucket and we're ready to go.


----------



## myrtle55 (Apr 1, 2014)

I also have pkg' d up my own, but they were all dehydrated and not freeze dried. Dehydrated takes quite a bit to rehydrate, both time and water. Freeze dried takes no time and considerable less water. Do you freeze dry your own food? If so, how? Thanks


----------



## BlueFeather (Jan 9, 2013)

I buy freeze dried meat, veggies, and fruit in #10 cans and that is what I use to build my meals. I'm a cook from scratch kinda gal so I like "making my own" meals.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I understand that equipment to freeze dry is cost prohibitive, unless one plans to go into business for him/herself. 

I've never thought of purchasing individual items in bulk and dividing/combining into individual meals - thanks for the idea!


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

BlueFeather said:


> Myrtle,
> I package my own dehydrated and freeze dried meals in zipper Mylar, vacuum and seal. Then print out and stick on file labels with water and cooking instructions. I usually test them out for taste and ease of use before I do them in volume. I put enough for two people in one bag. I package the gravy or mixes in a separate baggie but it is in the Mylar pouch. Then I put as many breakfast, lunch, and supper pouches as I can fit in a bucket with a gamma lid. Then put a label on the bucket what it contains. Good for meals on the go (camping).
> 
> I found out experimenting is the best way to figure out what we like and don't like. Not sure it's cheaper, but I know we'll eat them.
> ...


your comment that you put enough into one bag for two people made me think that during an emergency, people are considerably more active, whether its packing BOV's, doing wood or other fire fuel clearing around the house,

People will be burning a thousand more calories per day when they are working to keep their house safe...

who's that olympic swimmer guy? he was eating 5,000 calorie breakfasts... because he's swimming that much. if any of us tried that, we'd be dead in a week lol!

Just thinking ahead and suggesting to plan for a lot more strenuous activity and therefore caloric consumption than normal. for two people, maybe plan 3 peoples meals, and then if there's left overs you can give it to someone else or save it for later...


----------



## myrtle55 (Apr 1, 2014)

I never thought of buying the FD meat and then making my own...thanks so much!


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

I've had cookbooks for years (15 or more) call Meals in Jars, found them the other day while cleaning the studio. I was so excited!!


----------



## myrtle55 (Apr 1, 2014)

I have done meals in jars for awhile, but done it all with dehydrated food which takes a lot of water and cooking time. Freeze dried doesn't take much of either, so meals from that would be great!


----------

